# Trek Crockett Fork Axle to Crown



## svrider (Jan 14, 2009)

Anyone here got a Crockett? Looking for axle to crown measurement of the fork. Currently shopping and I'm trying to map out geo across a few models. Fork length would help me out.


----------

